# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Εύρεση κόμβου για Backbone Ν. Κόσμος

## Trazor

Καλησπέρα. Ως νέος κόμβος του Awmn αναζητώ διαθέσιμο interface στην περιοχή του για BBlink.
Υπάρχει ήδη διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός(CM9 + nvak feeder++) για δοκιμές.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να επικοινωνήσει .
Trazor #20875

----------

